# Hoher Strom im Stern Dreieck Anlauf



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

ein Lüftermotor mit 55A Leerlaufstrom läuft im Stern Dreieck an.
Nun habe ich das Problem das er im Sternanlauf ca.130A zieht und das die ganzen 10 Sekundenlang bis er auf Dreieck. Im Dreieck geht er dann auf ca 50A zurück. Phasen sind alle da und das Schütz das die Brücke macht für den Stern schaltet auch sauber. Schon jemand so ein Problem gehabt?

Gruß
NSN


----------



## Sockenralf (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

so aus der Ferne sehe ich kein Problem


Wenn das ein Lüfter ist, dann wird der sicherlich "ein wenig schwerer" anlaufen, daher kommt dein "höherer" Strom.


Spontane Idee wäre ein Sanftanlauf mit einstellbarer Strombegrenzung




MfG


----------



## JoergW (9 April 2008)

Hi,

um was für einen Lüfter handelt es sich?
Hochdruckgebläse,Niederdruckgebläse direktgetrieben oder über Keilriemen?

Je nach Art muß man eigentlich sogenannte Anfahrklapen in den Luftstrom setzen, die wärend des Anlaufs fast ganz geschlossen sind und erst geöffnet werden,wenn der Lüfter hochgelaufen ist.Das sorgt dafür,dass er nicht gegen den Luftwiderstand anlaufen muß.Und da im Stern der Motor nicht die volle Kraft hat,hängt er dort auf einem hohen Strom fest.Erst im Dreieck hat er seine volle Kraft und kann den Luftwiderstand überwinden und der Strom sinkt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hoyt (9 April 2008)

JoergW schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Und da im Stern der Motor nicht die volle Kraft hat,hängt er dort auf einem hohen Strom fest.Erst im Dreieck hat er seine volle Kraft und kann den Luftwiderstand überwinden und der Strom sinkt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



*ACK*

Des Motor hat im Stern-Betrieb zu wenig Leistung um richtig Hochzufahren !

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Zimbo30 (9 April 2008)

Sorry muß mich korrigieren,
es ist eine Absaugung die über Keilriemen angetrieben wird.
Also meint ihr das es normal sei mit dem hohen Strom?


----------



## JoergW (9 April 2008)

Hi,

Bei Absaugungen gilt im Prinzip das gleiche, sind teilweise sogar etwas Kritischer beim Anlauf. Wie Sockenralf schon sagte sollte man über einen Sanftstarter mal nachdenken.Kostenmäßig bleibt es ungefähr gleich zwischen Stern-Dreieck Schützkombi und Sanftstarter.Letzterer hat auch den Vorteil das es keinen Kontaktabbrand gibt und somit die Wartung sich reduziert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jabba (9 April 2008)

Schau mal ob der Hersteller Angaben gemacht hat.

Ich hatte das mal vor Jahren, da hat der Kunde gesagt alles im Direktanlauf. Nachdem ich beim dritten Versuch den Niederspannungstrafo rausgeschmissen habe, wurde ich etwas skeptisch.
Da kommt der Verfahrentechniker an, legt mir einen Zettel vor:
"Ist das was für Sie, ich wusste nicht wem ich das geben soll "

Darauf stand, Lüfter Schwerstanlauf 60s Stern mit 100A Vorsicherung, und das bei einem 22KW Lüfter.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (10 April 2008)

Naja, es ist ja keine neue Anlage. Die Absaugung ist ja schon mehrere Jahre im Betrieb. Mir ist das nur zufällif aufgefallen, weil mir der FI durchgebrannt ist und ich den Anlaufstrom gemessen habe. Ist aber echt ne Überlegung Wert das Teil mit nem Sanftstarter auszurüsten. Was gibt es denn auf dem Markt so gutes, bzw. er hat Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß NSN


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Also ich sag mal ... ganz normal 

Kenne Absaugungen die noch mehr ziehen....

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten... 

1 falls eine Klappe vorhanden ist sollte diese im Anlauf geschlossen sein  so das der  Ventilator im "eigenen Saft" also ohne Last hochläuft... danach kannst du die klappe wieder öffnen

2 Leistungsstärkerer Motor der die Anlauflast im Nennbereich schafft

Kenne dies von Folien bzw Papierabsaugungen.

 aber solche Ströme sind eigendlich noch normal 



Beispiel : Lüftungsanlage . Motornennstrom 71 A 
             Anlaufstrom Stern 150A 
             beim Umschalten auf Dreieck 400A für 4 Sekunden
             dann Nennstrom


----------



## Znarf (10 April 2008)

Hallo,
wir setzten die 3RW30/3RW40 von Siemens ein und sind super zufrieden mit den Teilen. Wir verwenden die für Pumpen im Bereich von 55KW bis 110KW ein.
Der Motorschutz und das Bypassschütz sind integriert.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## BUR (10 April 2008)

Hallo!
Im Stern kann der Strom das 3-fache vom Nennstrom ziehen, das ist OK. Vielleicht solltest Du mal das Bimetallrelais anders einstellen.

BUR


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Bimetal Einstellung = Motorstrom * 0.58


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (10 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Bimetal Einstellung = Motorstrom * 0.58


 
Das kommt darauf an , wo das Bimetall sitzt , vor dem Abzweig zum Dreieckschütz oder nach dem Netzschütz , sonst könntest du später Probleme kriegen .


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Normalerweise sollte das Bimetall doch im Strang mit dem Netzschütz sitzen....
habs noch nie anders gesehen... wie sollte man sonst den Sternanlauf überwachen..?


----------



## JoergW (10 April 2008)

Hallo wincc,

es gibt sogar Anlagen in denen das Bimetal während des Anlaufs mittels eines paralell dazu geschalteten Schützes überbrückt wird (hab ich selbst schon erlebt,große Absaugung und Große Gebläse für Trockenkammern).

Ist natürlich dann mit dem Risiko behaftet,das bei einem Problem gleich die Sicherungen raushauen oder sogar der Motor kaputt geht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MW (13 April 2008)

BUR schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal das Bimetallrelais anders einstellen.


 
Es geht doch garnicht um den Motorschutz, hast du das überlesen ??? 



> Naja, es ist ja keine neue Anlage. Die Absaugung ist ja schon mehrere Jahre im Betrieb. Mir ist das nur zufällif aufgefallen, weil mir der FI durchgebrannt ist und ich den Anlaufstrom gemessen habe.


 
Ansonsten halte ich den Strom auch für normal


----------



## wincc (15 April 2008)

JoergW schrieb:


> Hallo wincc,
> 
> es gibt sogar Anlagen in denen das Bimetal während des Anlaufs mittels eines paralell dazu geschalteten Schützes überbrückt wird (hab ich selbst schon erlebt,große Absaugung und Große Gebläse für Trockenkammern).
> 
> ...




Stichwort "Schweranlauf" kenne ich habe ich auch selbst schon gemacht


----------

